

Ask HN: when does your product become overpriced? - zrgiu

I've been following kreci for a while now, on HN and on his blog, and I see he just launched a 20-page book:
http://www.kreci.net/android/make-money-on-android/<p>While I do believe the contents of his book are valuable, are they worth $20 ? I know for most of you it will be hard to appreciate without seeing the actual book, but for me (i have it), it looks like a "buy my book which will teach you how to get rich" scams, written by someone who started to make money out of pure luck, with a less-than-valuable product (iFart stuff).<p>I know this topic might start some flames, but I believe it's a fair question.
======
sorbus
When the value it provides to the customer becomes less than how much you're
selling it for. If someone is able to make >$20 (and the cost of their time)
as a result of buying that book, then it's worth it.

------
tst
Under the law of demand, i.e. rising prices decrease demand, it is overpriced
when lowering the price increases total revenue. Reading the comments on his
post, it could be overpriced.

------
itg
When nobody buys it.

------
farout
When you fail to show the true value of it to the buyer.

------
zrgiu
clickable: <http://www.kreci.net/android/make-money-on-android/>

